# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Deca, a treatment for Low Back pain?

## B EZ

Multiple questions, so heres a brief overview.
I'm 6'1" & 285lbs (lotta fat). I've had Chronic Low Back pain for well over 10 years (herniated L5-S1 & bulges @ L3-L4 & L4-L5). Every doctor I seen (multiple Pain Specialist, Orthos & Neuro) told me to inhale Vicodins & deal with it for as long as I can. I did that for 10 years. 2 years ago I went on a mission to alleviate the pain on my own. After some research, I decided to try a cycle (idea being to shred some fat & add core strength) to help support my lower back. I found a buddy who had Sustenon250 & decided on a low dose 12week cycle (250week for 1st 4, 500week for 4, the back to 250 for remainder). However, after 2months of "light" weights & cardio, my back went out & i was forced to stop with No real gains. That was 2 years ago.

Recently I was about to get a Disc Fusion, when I came across HRT. Got bloodwork, had real low Test (164), scraped up the money & got on. Been on for 2months (200mg Cyp/300mg Dec week, aromasin 25mg/day, proscar 5mg/half tab day, HCG 1000 sq 2x week, Thyroid 1gr day, Vitamin D 1000iu 2x day) Also, supposed to be on Genotropin .6mg sq 6x week but still waiting on Insurance to cover it.

Sooo... been having great results with muscle gain & pain went away (almost completely after just 3weeks) 2weeks ago, I went to get refills & findout that Deca has been "taken off the Market". Called doc for possible substitution, none. Now being without the Deca for just over 2weeks, yesterday & 2day I started feeling some discomfort in my lower back. So now to the questions....

I read that a side-effect of Deca is water retention in the joints. true? if so, I beleive this is possibly the reason my pain has been eliminated. Anyone heard of similar cases? Anyone have any suggestions on possible alternatives to Deca? or any other advice?

Also Ive had great gains in muscle but still having a hard time with the bodyfat. I started @285lbs & now @300. I have lost some fat, but not nearly enuff. any additional supplements I could take to maximze my results?

----------


## kickinit

never wanted to get the cortisone shot?

I have heard Deca won't help in the back so much, and if the disc is compressed it makes it that much harder to find relief. 

What sucks is you wont get much relief from any joint meds, being overweight doesnt help but with the cortisone shot you can get back to some activity and loose some weight and then look into an actual fix. This is exactly what Im doing now.

----------


## zaggahamma

wut sucks is wtf would it be taken off the market...i've only heard good things about it...i wish it really was a free country

----------


## B EZ

Had Cortisone shots numerous times (only work for couple weeks), been thru physical therapy umpteen times (which is mostly a joke), Chiropractor 3x week for years, done everything & anything thats been suggested. One Dr. told me he believes that some of the nerves probably have grown into the disc (or disc area) which could be causing the pain. If this is true, then maybe the water retention is just enuff to keep the pressure off the nerves (thats my best guess anyways).
Ive glanced online & cant find why Deca was taken off the market, everything I read shows it to be 1 of the most commonly used & most trusted. Seems it has been used since the beginning, it seems very unlikely it now could be linked to something severe so i guess time will tell.

Well thanx for the comments, any other suggestions I'm all ears....

----------


## ganu

the pain goes away not by water retention but by decas ability to suppress and block the agents that cause inflamation in the joints..read up on the net regarding this..i have a slight disc bulge in L4-L5 disc and an old hurt on d12-L1..my problem was weak back muscles but i was told if situation worsens then i may have to undergo a small surgery where they fill in oxygen in the discs to make them take the pressure off..pain running in the legs is relieved immediately and the patient can go home quickly as it is one of that keyhole operations..

your problem is weight..that belly weight that pulls your weight forward and causes more strain on the back..plus your heavy top causing weight to load up on weak discs and compress them..you must lose that weight as soon as possible..go on diet..use t3 but higher grains..start swimming because back really gets better with it..later when you get bit thinner and stronger then squats and deadlifts with core conditioning and strengthening is life long answere to our state..

accupressure can be of great benefit for back spasms because it helped me like god..

----------


## B EZ

I agree 100% that the excess weight is probably the #1 contributer of the pain. Not sure what else to do, years ago I tried the easy way (Adipex, Xenical, fasting, ect) & got nowhere. But for the past 3years Ive gotten pretty strict on my diet. I cook the meals in my house, rarely eat out, no fast-food, tons of water (very little pop). Im far from a nutritionist but I do very good.
Up until the last 2months (hrt) I could do almost nothing active. Now Im in the gym 4days week, sometimes 5. As I said, although I gain 15lbs, Ive definately lost some fat, I can see it & feel it. Not really sure what I expected, but i did assume going from No activity, to being on HRT & at the gym 4-5 days week, I expected to shred alot more, but then again Im only 2months in. Hopefully the lack of Deca doesnt allow the pain to return enuff to stop me from working out.
Im going to lookup the T3 now & see what its all about.
thanx

----------


## Stuwart

I think Deca is not a bad option but feel sad when heard that it is out of market. I too had back problems when I have been over weight then I got away from it by reducing my weight. If weight is not the case for you I would suggest you to seek advice from here http://www.irehab.com . It is suggested to me by my friend ,it sounds quite effective.

----------


## B EZ

Appreciate the link, very interesting site. Love the detailed video demonstrations. Most of it is very basic stretches which ive seen before in physical therapy & from my Chirorpactor, but overall it is a good tool (especially for beginners).

----------


## ganu

Get your hormone s checked especially thyroid..t3 t4..weight gain can be a thyroid problem too..

----------


## B EZ

Had full Bloodwork done. T3 was 3.1, T4 was 1.26
I thought that was what the Thyroid (1gr) day was for (to boost metabolism)?

I definately need the weight loss to help out my back in the longterm; but my main goal of this question is regarding the Deca and any similar products that have the same side effects (joint water retention, &blocking of inflammation). Because I have to stay out of pain in order to keep working out.

Thanx again for the info everyone...

----------


## ganu

> had full bloodwork done. T3 was 3.1, t4 was 1.26
> i thought that was what the thyroid (1gr) day was for (to boost metabolism)?
> 
> I definately need the weight loss to help out my back in the longterm; but my main goal of this question is regarding the deca and any similar products that have the same side effects (joint water retention, &blocking of inflammation). Because i have to stay out of pain in order to keep working out.
> 
> Thanx again for the info everyone...


deca is recommended by doctors to rectify certain situations..but remember deca will make you gain weight too..it can be muscles ,water weight ,fat or anything but it will still put additional load on your back..take deca when you a bit lighter..right now diet,activity,thyroid support if doctors recommend and continuous physio therapy seems to be the answere for you..no sodas sugar salt and oily foods please

----------


## FallenWyvern

Hate to state the obvious but there are no short cuts. Diet and cardio. Diet and cardio.

Your desire to change must exceed your desire to stay the same.

I know a guy on similar hrt as you for one year. He weighs 285. Still does today. His belt size is 4 inches smaller though.

I think you can still get deca from a compounding pharmacy. I doubt insurance will cover that though.

----------


## B EZ

I agree & really dont want short-cuts, im willing to put the work in... Whatever it takes. Im just looking for 2things.

#1 - Any possible Alternatives to the Deca (since Im still not able to get it yet, Although my doctor just informed me that hes waiting for it to be released from China customs). I have to be able to continue working out to make the physical change (diet alone wont do it) & it seems that the Deca is whats alleviating my back pain & making it possible for me to do anything aside from being a couch potatoe.

#2 - any additional supplements that can be recommended to help maximize my Fat-Loss results. Obviously with sooo much scam products on the market, Im trying to find legitimate supplements that work.

----------


## FallenWyvern

1. I don't know. I believe deca is available through compounding pharmacies or Mexico. Not really sure.

2. Only supplement I endorse is caffine pills, most sups are scams or overpriced. ECA stack is interesting to me but I have never tried.

----------


## lovbyts

I agree, get your weight down first to see how much that helps. I have had 2 back surgeries. L3, L4 1st time and L5 2nd. now they say fussion but I'm putting that off as long as possible. I lost 30 lbs and feel I'm at a good weight now except I want to gain more muscle. Im about ready to start a deca test e cycle also to see if it helps with my back pain. 

I'm in pain 24/7 but I dont let it stop me from living. Most of the time i can not sit up from a laying position even though I will force my way through sit ups. The first one is the hardest, it takes everything I have to get going but then it loosens up and my stomach muscles take over but the first one I feel like I'm gona die. To get out of bed I have to roll over most of the time to get moving. I fell like I'm 90+ most morning but yet I still go camping, riding quads and jet skiing. Most of the time though i feel better after these activities even snow skiing; go figure. lol

If you dont have your diet down and your weight under control the deca will add a lot of water weight and not what you want. I know you think it will be easier to loose the weight if you feel better but pls try to do it first. Get the diet down better. Learn to eat 6+ times a day healthy, it makes a huge difference.

----------


## B EZ

Appreciate the helpful comments everyone.
Im still in the gym 4-5 days week (toughing it out) although the pain is definately increasing. My workouts are slowly getting shorter & shorter. Still waiting for the Deca from my Doctor (not released from China yet), but atleast I know its coming.

Lovbyts,
My diet (although always needs improvement). overall is very good. Diet is not the problem. The weight slowly crept up over years as the pain became more prevelent & my activity slowly declined. I am very familiar with 24/7 pain, but as like everything, everyones pain is differant. Your "grin & Bare it" idea of keeping active is not possible in my case. Prior to the Deca, on my "good days" I was able to get through my daily routines (work, take out trash, dishes, ect) but anything extra would cause me to miss work the next day & possibly have me "bed ridden" for days. My bad days consisted of laying around watching TV. Getting up & going to the bathroom could take 15-20 min. It was completely exhausting. So I know what "toughing it out" means & its not possible without the Deca. I need it to stay active.

Another idea I had to help speed the weight-loss and help take pressure off my back was by adding Clen into my regimine. Just not sure if it would conflict with any of my current medications. Anyone know if it would (or could) cause problems?

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

get off the proscar it has permanent sexual side effects and can also make you fat. its a crap drug. that plus deca will zap your sex drive

i would lift only once every week just to maintain and do cardio. You could even lift just once every 2 weeks per bodypart. that will maintain. Less bending and lowering the better. you need to lose like 80lbs bro

----------

